# Medicare Endoscopic Cubital Tunnel Release



## bbwixler (May 8, 2013)

PLEASE HELP

Our facility has been getting alot of cases lately which are Endoscopic Cubital Tunnel Release, which there is no specific procedure code for these to be done, so in turn they are coded with a 29999.  Medicare will not pay for the unlisted procedures.  Is the facility able to bill a 64718 instead of the 29999 even though the procedure code 64718 is an "open" cubital tunnel release??


----------



## airart (May 31, 2013)

Found this info for you.  Hope it helps.  

Ulnar Nerve Transposition CPT (corresponding ICD-9:354.2, 955.2)
•64718 (neuroplasty and/or transposition; unlar nerve at elbow) 
•64718-22 (use when subcutaneous or submuscular transposition is done) 
•64718, 24356-51 (wue when epicondylectomy is done) 
Link:
http://eorif.com/Elbowforearm/UlnarN Trans.html


----------



## capricew (Jun 3, 2013)

no, you must bill the unlisted code 29999 and send in medical documentation that the procedure being performed is similar to 64718.  It is unlikely that you will get paid with Medicare though.  But, i have seen in the past where Medicare did code matching and paid the claims with unlisted codes at an ASC.


----------

